# Empire Rail Works Still in Business?



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone know if the subject company is still in business and if so how to contact them? The latest information I was able to find they were located in the Salt Lake City area.
They produced trestle bents and elevated section all metal and laser cut.

Any help will be appreciated.

Monte


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Doesn't ring a bell down here....

But...it you don't hear a bell either...

Try...Dan Hoag - "Eagle Wings Iron Craft" , in Phoenix for track support systems...

For bridge work in great detail...try Damian Cavasos -"Mainline Bridges".., also in Phoenix. 

They are some of the best suppliers we have! !

Dirk


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Google thinks it's vcshobbies.com, but that site appears to be dead - 

Unknown Host - Description: Unable to locate the server named "www.vcshobbies.com" --- the server does not have a DNS entry. Perhaps there is a misspelling in the server name, or the server no longer exists. Double-check the name and try again.


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Dirk I have talked with Dan Hoag and will follow with Main Line for sure and HH I was able to locate a site "empirerailworks.com" but no information regarding elevated systems. Will keep searching and advise if able to find for anyone interested.
Thank you both for your help.
Monte


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Reported.

How much SPAM could one buy with cryptocurrency?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Apparently not much since they have to harass our poor little train forum!


----------

